

What are your top 5 most frequently used apps on your phone? - avni000

I came across an interesting article about how to better understand how much users are using your app (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;recode.net&#x2F;2015&#x2F;01&#x2F;13&#x2F;theres-an-app-for-that-but-how-much-are-you-actually-using-it&#x2F;) but wanted to see what types of apps are getting daily usage from people.<p>Mine are: Gmail, Day One, Twitter, Starbucks and Dropcam.
======
luxpir
Opera Mini, Modest (email client), Vim, SSH, QCPUFreq

Odd list, perhaps. Still ploughing away with the N900, overclocking it on
every reboot. Notes with Vim are synced to laptop and raspberry pi via
Syncthing.

Websites for everything else. Trying to move off Gmail (already have for work,
self-hosting now, was sending as my personal domain for years via Gmail/Apps)
and the Google ecosystem. Already out of Facebook for a good while now. Still
tweeting, but only work-related. Would like to play with Slack, but an N900
client is probably not in the works :)

Side-note, while explaining, I'm holding out for a decent (open, free)
alternative to Maemo. That looks to me like Ubuntu Touch/Phone, especially
with their convergence plans, but the dust might need to settle on that first.
None of the Jolla/Sailfish/Firefox offers look quite like what I'm after yet,
for various reasons. A nice polished Ubuntu phone would bring me up to date
and out of the 5 years-ago past.

If that all comes to pass then the top-5 apps list might look something like:

Firefox/Iceweasel, email client, translation tools, Vim, SSH

------
maraglee
Well 5 is a bit boring, no? For me at least that would be filled with mail,
browser, whatsapp, public transportation app and runtastic. Beyond that: moon
Reader, pocket, pocket casts, calculator++, Wikipedia

------
KhalPanda
I'm surprised some form of browser isn't in the top 5 of _everyone 's_ lists.

Gmail, Hangouts (Android L SMS integration), Chrome, Sleep Better, reddit is
fun.

------
Cyrag
K-9 Mail, Telegram, Google Calendar, BlinkFeed, Firefox

------
simantel
Coincidentally, an app may have some answers for you:
[http://homescreen.is/](http://homescreen.is/)

~~~
avni000
Thanks for sharing - should have known there was an app for that.

------
laurenproctor
Mailbox, Chrome, Weather, Nike Running, and Network (a podcasting app) in that
order.

------
inck0705
Facebook, GMail, 9gag, Reddit, Chrome

------
MegaLeon
Reddit Sync, Pocket Casts, Pushbullet, Fitnotes (frequent gymgoer) and
Headspace

------
iqonik
Not including pre-installed: Twitter, Facebook, BBC News, HipChat and WhatsApp

------
Jeremy1026
Safari, Spotify, Messages, Twitter(?), The game that I am playing that week(?)

------
lewisgodowski
Messages, Safari, Mail, Tweetbot, ESPN SportsCenter

------
0942v8653
Safari, Pythonista, Mail, Editorial, WolframAlpha

------
theGREENsuit
Gmail, Reddit in motion, CBC News, Flipboard, GasBuddy

------
cdvonstinkpot
Facebook, Evernote, Twitter, in that order.

------
FlopV
Gmail, IHeartRadio, Instagram, White Noise

------
Pyrodogg
Gmail, Facebook, Chrome, Hangouts, Clock

------
nonameface
Gmail, Slack, Drive, Audible, and Twitch.tv

------
onedev
Wow did not expect to see Starbucks in anyones list.

~~~
avni000
What can I say - I need coffee and their mobile payments app is handy.

------
pathy
Probably something like: (Facebook) Messenger Tweetbot Chrome Overcast
Instagram

